# Anyone Who Didn't Tell Older Kids the Sex??



## WackyMumof2

SO we have been told by radiology that she is 60% sure we are having a girl much to DS1's delight as he's only ever wanted a sister! But DS2 wants another little brother even though he already has one. I can't do a 4th boy as ADHD is a pretty high chance in this family and DS2 is going to kill me with the crap he does before he's 10. 

We have decided NOT to tell the boys the sex of baby. We've also decided we won't tell a friend's 2 kids for the same reasons. I really can't deal with 2 over emotional 7 year olds because of the sex of this baby isn't what they want though I do feel for our friend's daughter because she's the only girl in a sea of boys. Poor kid. Hubby and I have seen videos of kids and Gender Disappointment on You Tube and while I can laugh at the reactions of all those poor kids, I can't do that to these 4 because I don't need any of them feeling like they have been left out if they know over something we have no control over. We have decided to leave the sex of baby until they have all met her. We would rather they bond before we break it to them because there are going to be negative reactions. The hope is if they meet baby before they know the sex then they will forget about their 'wish lists'. Anyone else done this with other children and how did it go for you? We will be hiding everything we buy (unless it's gender neutral) until we bring baby home.


----------

